# Estação Meteorológica [âmbito desconhecido] das Furnas, Açores (10/08/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2010 às 00:59)

Uma estação meteorológica de marca desconhecida, assim como o âmbito, particular ou estatal, que me intrigou. Está localizada nas furnas, bem perto das caldeiras, perto de outra que pertence ao Instituto de Sismologia.


----------



## Lousano (15 Ago 2010 às 01:11)

Deviam ter mais cuidado com a vegetação.


----------

